# Reiner Gaming Monitor (CS:GO) 300€



## Pcler (3. November 2014)

*Reiner Gaming Monitor (CS:GO) 300€*

Hey Leute,
ich möchte mir die nächsten Tage mal einen neuen Monitor gönnen. Momentan habe ich einen 60 Hz BenQ, welche ziemlich stark flimmert... 
Der Monitor wird nur für´s zocken und surfen benutzt. Ich spiele Hauptsächlich CS:GO

Ich habe mir mal ein paar ausgesucht:
Eizo FS2434
Asus VG248QE
LG 24GM77
BenQ XL2420Z

Welcher davon ist für Gaming am Besten? 


Und mal ne Frage: Was bedeutet eigentlich G-Sync und V-Sync? 

LG und danke


----------



## Pcler (4. November 2014)

Leute... Ich möchte heute oder morgen bestellen...
Welcher davon ist der beste?


----------



## VWGT (4. November 2014)

*AW: Reiner Gaming Monitor (CS:GO) 300€*

LG IPS235P. Absolut Klasse Monitor für den Preis IPS Display mit Klasse Farben und Blickwinkel. Dazu neigbar schwenkbar höhenverstellbar und Pivot.

 Habe selber 3 Stück im Einsatz kann ich dir sehr empfehlen


----------



## wooty1337 (4. November 2014)

*AW: Reiner Gaming Monitor (CS:GO) 300€*

Hi, von deiner Auswahl bieten sich der BenQ und der LG an. Da beide 144Hz haben (geeignet für Shooter). Nachteil sind auf Grund der höheren Bildwiederholungsfrequenz etwas schlechtere Farben als Beispielsweise der Eizo. Der ASUS hat auch 144Hz, jedoch kann ich dir zu diesem nicht viel sagen.

Bei V-Sync werden die Bildwiederholungsfrequenzen des Monitors und der Grafikkarte aufeinander angepasst um tearing (einen Bildversatz) zu vermeiden. Dadurch können die FPS der Anwendung, welche das V-Sync nutz in der Regel nicht höher sein als die Bildwiederholungsfrequenz desw Monitors (hier bedeuten also 60Hz max. 60 FPS und 144Hz max. 144 FPS).

G-Sync arbeitet ähnlich, ist aber eine NVidia eigene Technik. Hier sollen die Vorteile von V-Sync trotz hoher Frameraten nutzbar sein.


----------



## Pcler (4. November 2014)

wooty1337 schrieb:


> Hi, von deiner Auswahl bieten sich der BenQ und der LG an. Da beide 144Hz haben (geeignet für Shooter). Nachteil sind auf Grund der höheren Bildwiederholungsfrequenz etwas schlechtere Farben als Beispielsweise der Eizo. Der ASUS hat auch 144Hz, jedoch kann ich dir zu diesem nicht viel sagen.
> 
> Bei V-Sync werden die Bildwiederholungsfrequenzen des Monitors und der Grafikkarte aufeinander angepasst um tearing (einen Bildversatz) zu vermeiden. Dadurch können die FPS der Anwendung, welche das V-Sync nutz in der Regel nicht höher sein als die Bildwiederholungsfrequenz desw Monitors (hier bedeuten also 60Hz max. 60 FPS und 144Hz max. 144 FPS).
> 
> G-Sync arbeitet ähnlich, ist aber eine NVidia eigene Technik. Hier sollen die Vorteile von V-Sync trotz hoher Frameraten nutzbar sein.


Ok, vielen Dank! Würdest du den BenQ oder den LG bevorzugen? Ich denke beide nehmen  sich nicht viel, oder?
Lg


----------



## wooty1337 (4. November 2014)

*AW: Reiner Gaming Monitor (CS:GO) 300€*

Der BenQ ist schon etwas länger auf dem Markt, daher gibts zu diesem mehr Erfahrungsberichte und Tests. Der LG ist halt noch relativ neu, ich würde diesen aber auf Grund des Preises bevorzugen.


----------



## Defenz0r (4. November 2014)

*AW: Reiner Gaming Monitor (CS:GO) 300€*



VWGT schrieb:


> LG IPS235P. Absolut Klasse Monitor für den Preis IPS Display mit Klasse Farben und Blickwinkel. Dazu neigbar schwenkbar höhenverstellbar und Pivot.
> 
> Habe selber 3 Stück im Einsatz kann ich dir sehr empfehlen


 
Was bringt Ihm das in CS:GO?
Er braucht nen sauberes Bewegtbild in CS:GO und IPS sind dafür einfach zu langsam.

@TE kauf dir lieber einen 120Hz Monitor der Lightboost unterstützt, denn 144Hz Monitore können das nicht.


----------



## wooty1337 (4. November 2014)

*AW: Reiner Gaming Monitor (CS:GO) 300€*



Defenz0r schrieb:


> @TE kauf dir lieber einen 120Hz Monitor der Lightboost unterstützt, denn 144Hz Monitore können das nicht.



Manche bekommen davon Kopfschmerzen....

Was hat er sonst für Vorteile durch den Lightboost ggü. den 144Hz?


----------



## Pcler (4. November 2014)

Was ist LightBoost? Momentan sieht es so aus, dass ich den LG nehme...
Hat eigentlich jemand schon Erfahrung mit dem BenQ 2411z? Den könnte ich momentan für 170 bekommen


----------



## Defenz0r (4. November 2014)

*AW: Reiner Gaming Monitor (CS:GO) 300€*

*NULL *Motion Blur 

Aber auch Nachteile:

"Downsides to NVIDIA Lightboost: Lower brightness, different color, CRT like flicker

1 *Vorteil*, 3 *Nachteile*

Liegt halt in der Natur des TE's wie professionell er ausgerüstet sein will.
Hat halt mit dem nachleuchten der LED's zu tun, wenn das weg ist, hat man zwangsweise flackern,
die Bilder kommen dafür aber direkt nach, ergo ist schneller in der Bildanzeige.
CS:GO ist ja ein Spiel das man ziemlich hardcore zocken kann, da entscheidet jede ms um Leben oder Tod  .

Man kann zum Beispiel versuchen mit f.lux den Auslöser durch absenken des Gamma Wertes etwas mildern, viele bekommen auch Kopfschmerzen wenn Sie nachts mit hoher Umgebungshelligkeit mit hohen Rot/Blau Strahlungen spielen.
Das Flackern ist auf 120 Hz aber lang nicht mehr so schlimm wie es früher bei den allerersten CRT's auf 30HZ war.


----------



## JoM79 (4. November 2014)

*AW: Reiner Gaming Monitor (CS:GO) 300€*



Defenz0r schrieb:


> Was bringt Ihm das in CS:GO?
> Er braucht nen sauberes Bewegtbild in CS:GO und IPS sind dafür einfach zu langsam.
> 
> @TE kauf dir lieber einen 120Hz Monitor der Lightboost unterstützt, denn 144Hz Monitore können das nicht.



IPS ist nicht zu langsam, bei 60Hz nimmt sich das nicht all zuviel.
Und nur so nebenbei, die Motion Blur Reduction von BenQ funktioniert auch bei 144Hz.



Defenz0r schrieb:


> *NULL *Motion Blur
> 
> Aber auch Nachteile:
> 
> ...


 
Ein wenig Bewegungsunschärfe bleibt immer, aber sie ist minimal.
Und ich persönlich finde das 240Hz flimmern bei meinem Eizo FG2421 schon als unangenehm.

Von den genannten Monitoren, würde ich für CS:GO den LG oder BenQ nehmen.
Wobei der LG bessere Farben haben soll und auch etwas schneller ist.


----------



## Defenz0r (12. November 2014)

*AW: Reiner Gaming Monitor (CS:GO) 300€*

*Ist ja auch kein Wunder, das sind keine native 240Hz sondern nur gepulste.*
Dir ist schon klar das das *eigentlich Monitore für die Bearbeitung von Satelitenbildern sind?
*
Naja, was du sagst ist falsch, ein CRT hat *NULL *Motion Blur und ein IPS hat auch ekliges Tearing.
Dafür bekommst du durch die nicht vorhandene Nachleuchtzeit Kopfschmerzen.
Das heißt bei schnellen Bewegungen kann das Objekt teilweise in Blau erscheinen, z.B Mauscursor.

IPS sind auch nicht wirklich langsam, haben aber neben den guten Farben viele Nachteile.
Es geht ja nur um das Bewegtbild.
Wenn man 120Hz hat, sieht man den Gegner auch nicht früher oder trifft auch nicht schneller, das sind alles Fehlinterpretationen.
Wenn ich 2 identische Monitore habe einen auf 60Hz laufen hab den andern auf 120Hz dann geht wird das Motion Blur weniger.


----------



## JoM79 (12. November 2014)

*AW: Reiner Gaming Monitor (CS:GO) 300€*

Ahja und 240Hz als Hintergrundbeleuchtung ist nicht gepulst oder was?
Und es gbit immer eine Bewegungsunschärfe, auch wenn wir das mit dem Auge nicht mehr wahrnehmen können.
Was hat denn Tearing mit der Panelart zu tun?
Und man kann bei 120Hz besser zielen als bei 60Hz, einfach weil die Bewegung feinstufiger ist.


----------



## Defenz0r (13. November 2014)

*AW: Reiner Gaming Monitor (CS:GO) 300€*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Ahja und 240Hz als Hintergrundbeleuchtung ist nicht gepulst oder was?
> Und es gbit immer eine Bewegungsunschärfe, auch wenn wir das mit dem Auge nicht mehr wahrnehmen können.
> Was hat denn Tearing mit der Panelart zu tun?
> Und man kann bei 120Hz besser zielen als bei 60Hz, einfach weil die Bewegung feinstufiger ist.


 
Deine 240Hz sind nicht smooth, die von deinem Monitor, falls du das eher verstehst.
Ist mehr oder weniger "Fake-240Hz" und nativ maximal (wenn überhaupt) 120Hz wie du es bei Fernsehern kennst.
Jetzt beziehst du dich auf irgendwelchen messbaren Werte die wir als Mensch nicht mitbekommen? Warum? Thema verfehlt da keine Relevanz.
Ein IPS hat eher Tearing als ein TN Monitor, Fakt.
Das Bewegtbild ist bei 120Hz besser, ganz klar aber man hat davon nur einen nutzen in FPS Games, da da das Bewegtbild wichtig ist.


----------



## JoM79 (13. November 2014)

*AW: Reiner Gaming Monitor (CS:GO) 300€*

Man gut das du vom FG2421 keine Ahnung hast.
Der Monitor macht 120Hz und im 240Hz Modus wird jedes Bild nochmal nachgeblitzt, 120Hzx2=240Hz.
Dass das keine echten 240Hz vom Panel sind ist schon klar.
Und ein IPS hat nicht eher Tearing als TN, aber mir auch egal das ich beides nicht nutze.
Und vom besseren Bewegtbild hat man auch einen sehr starken nutzen in schnellen Racegames.


----------



## Defenz0r (13. November 2014)

*AW: Reiner Gaming Monitor (CS:GO) 300€*

Erkläre, warum es gut ist das ich davon keine Ahnung habe?
Das Bewegtbild ist nützlich, das habe ich ja nicht verneint.
Der Fakt das du davon Kopfschmerzen bekommst ist offensichtlich die "Nachblitzerei".
Ein TFT wird trotzdem immer Nachleuchtzeit haben, ein CRT hat keine, verursacht aber trotzdem Kopfschmerzen.
Bei Monitoren mit Lightboost wird diese Nachleuchtzeit reduziert, was Vorteile aber auch Nachteile mit sich bringt.

Naja, sagen wir es mal so ein IPS Panel kostet dann schonmal so viel wie das ASUS ROG (800€).
Ich besitze derzeit das VP2770 was seinerzeit das schnellste IPS Panel war.
Aus dieser Sicht waren damals aber schon sehr viele TN Panel ohne so stark ausgeprägtes Tearing / nachziehen von Farben / verfälschung von Farben bei schneller Bewegung vorhanden.

Was Tatsache ist, ist das du mit dem Monitor nicht den besten Griff gewagt hast.


----------



## JoM79 (13. November 2014)

*AW: Reiner Gaming Monitor (CS:GO) 300€*

Wer sagt was von Kopfschmerzen?
Ich habe im allgemeinen Probleme bei Monitoren mit niedriger Frequenz der PWM Steuerung.

Tearing habe ich bis jetzt bei jeder Art von Panel mit 60Hz gehabt.
Da hilft nur Vsync oder Grafik aufdrehen damit die Bildrate sinkt.

Und was ist am FG2421 auszusetzen?


----------



## Defenz0r (13. November 2014)

*AW: Reiner Gaming Monitor (CS:GO) 300€*

Ich kaufe generell keine Monitore mit PWM Steuerung, ist genau so wie bei den Lüftercontrollern mit PWM, technisch funktionierts, es ist aber trotzdem nicht toll 

Wegen dem Tearing, das stimmt so, 
dennoch ich habe hier auf meinem PWM freien IPS Monitor Farbverfälschungen bei schnellen Bewegungen, bei mir wird der Cursor Blau wenn ich Ihn schnell bewege.

Generell gilt zu sagen der FG2421, hat schlechte Farben, PWM und hat Cross Hatching (feine Kammartige Linien auf komplett weißen Bild zu sehen) aufgrund von der Beschichtung.

Persönlich würde ich mir nie einen Gaming Monitor von Eizo kaufen, da Eizo normalerweise nicht spezialisiert für Gamer produziert,
sie sind nicht bewährt.


----------



## Aveloim (13. November 2014)

*AW: Reiner Gaming Monitor (CS:GO) 300€*



Defenz0r schrieb:


> Ich kaufe generell keine Monitore mit PWM Steuerung, ist genau so wie bei den Lüftercontrollern mit PWM, technisch funktionierts, es ist aber trotzdem nicht toll
> 
> Wegen dem Tearing, das stimmt so,
> dennoch ich habe hier auf meinem PWM freien IPS Monitor Farbverfälschungen bei schnellen Bewegungen, bei mir wird der Cursor Blau wenn ich Ihn schnell bewege.
> ...


 
Stehe gerade vor der gleichen Entscheidung: Bildqualität vs. Schnelligkeit
Die Monitore, die für mich infrage kommen wurden hier eh schon genannt. Aber danke für den Tipp bezüglich der EIZOs.

Defenz0r mich würde dein Standpunkt interessieren. Ich bin hauptsächlich Rollenspieler und Rundenstrategie Spieler. Ab und an mal Hack´n Slay wie D3. Zu welchen Monitor würdest du mir raten bzw. IPS oder doch was schnelles?


----------



## Defenz0r (13. November 2014)

*AW: Reiner Gaming Monitor (CS:GO) 300€*



Aveloim schrieb:


> Defenz0r mich würde dein Standpunkt interessieren. Ich bin hauptsächlich Rollenspieler und Rundenstrategie Spieler. Ab und an mal Hack´n Slay wie D3. Zu welchen Monitor würdest du mir raten bzw. IPS oder doch was schnelles?


 
Nimm einen IPS Monitor, du wirst die Farben lieben. Die Genre die du aufgelistet hast deuten auf keine Notwendigkeit von mehr als 60Hz Bildwiederholfrequenz hin.
Ich selbst besitze den VP2770 WQHD-Monitor, er hat keine PWM Steuerung und ist eigentlich ein Grafikmonitor mit Turbo Modus (8ms Latenz).
Er ist zwar recht teuer, aber wie in dem Test von Prad zu lesen ist, ist es ein echter Allrounder und kommt sehr nahe an die Schaltzeiten eines BenQ Xl2410T heran.
Wenn du kein WQHD brauchst, dann nimmst du keine 27" sondern maximal 24" auf FullHD, da wäre Beispielsweise ein Dell U2414H zu empfehlen.


Wenn du allerdings einen schnellen IPS Monitor haben willst, der zusätzlich noch 120Hz kann, bleibt dir noch der ASUS ROG Monitor oder die Südostmonitore, von den ich allerdings abrate.
Derzeit ist noch eine Entwicklung im Gange und ich bin der Meinung das es bald 120Hz IPS Monitore mit einer geringen Latenz + G2G zu haben gibt.


----------



## JoM79 (13. November 2014)

*AW: Reiner Gaming Monitor (CS:GO) 300€*



Defenz0r schrieb:


> Ich kaufe generell keine Monitore mit PWM Steuerung, ist genau so wie bei den Lüftercontrollern mit PWM, technisch funktionierts, es ist aber trotzdem nicht toll
> 
> Wegen dem Tearing, das stimmt so,
> dennoch ich habe hier auf meinem PWM freien IPS Monitor Farbverfälschungen bei schnellen Bewegungen, bei mir wird der Cursor Blau wenn ich Ihn schnell bewege.
> ...


 
Die Farben sind nicht top, aber von schlecht weit entfernt, z.B. besser als bei BenQ's XL Reihe.
PWM hat er erst ab 10% Helligkeit un da mit 18000Hz, also flimmerfrei.
Und Cross Hatching gibt es bei mir auch keins.
Und zu deinem blauen Cursor, stell mal den Overdrive runter damit du keinen Overshoot hast.
Die Farbverfälschung ist nämlich eine Korona durch zu stark beschleunigte Pixel, das haben viele Monitore.
Plapperst du eigentlich nur nach oder hast du dir mal ein paar Monitore näher angeguckt?


----------



## Aveloim (13. November 2014)

*AW: Reiner Gaming Monitor (CS:GO) 300€*



Defenz0r schrieb:


> Nimm einen IPS Monitor, du wirst die Farben lieben. Die Genre die du aufgelistet hast deuten auf keine Notwendigkeit von mehr als 60Hz Bildwiederholfrequenz hin.
> Ich selbst besitze den VP2770 WQHD-Monitor, er hat keine PWM Steuerung und ist eigentlich ein Grafikmonitor mit Turbo Modus (8ms Latenz).
> Er ist zwar recht teuer, aber wie in dem Test von Prad zu lesen ist, ist es ein echter Allrounder und kommt sehr nahe an die Schaltzeiten eines BenQ Xl2410T heran.
> Wenn du kein WQHD brauchst, dann nimmst du keine 27" sondern maximal 24" auf FullHD, da wäre Beispielsweise ein Dell U2414H zu empfehlen.
> ...


 
Erst einmal danke für deine Mühe mir diese Antwort zu schreiben. Dein Text enthielt für mich persönlich eine ausgezeichnete Beratung, die mich ansonsten viele Fragen hier im Forum gekostet hätte. Danke dafür. 
Ich bin hinsichtlich der 60 Hz einfach zu skeptisch und kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass es bei Kämpfen, wie in Spielen Dragon Age Inquisition oder The Whitcher 3, nicht zu Unklarheiten und Verwischungen kommt. Außerdem dachte ich, dass eine hohe Bildwiederholfrequenz vor allem auch bei Spielen mit isometrischer Ansicht zu tragen kommt. Was z.B. bei Rundenstrategiespielen keine Seltenheit ist. 
Den Dell U2414H habe ich mir schon angeschaut. Da hat mich die Angabe von 8ms im Test abgeschreckt. Ich dachte ein guter Durchschnittswert lege bei 4ms. (Mir ist bewusst, dass die Herstellerangaben lediglich von Grau zu Grau gemessen sind)
Dein Kommentar zum Schluss macht es mir nicht gerade leichter.  Ein schneller IPS mit 120 Hz ist genau das was ich suche. Der ASUS ROG ist für mich finanziell leider nicht möglich. Von den Südostmonitoren habe ich noch nie was gehört, aber nach deinem Kommentar kann das auch so bleiben.


----------



## JoM79 (13. November 2014)

Aveloim schrieb:


> Erst einmal danke für deine Mühe mir diese Antwort zu schreiben. Dein Text enthielt für mich persönlich eine ausgezeichnete Beratung, die mich ansonsten viele Fragen hier im Forum gekostet hätte. Danke dafür.
> Ich bin hinsichtlich der 60 Hz einfach zu skeptisch und kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass es bei Kämpfen, wie in Spielen Dragon Age Inquisition oder The Whitcher 3, nicht zu Unklarheiten und Verwischungen kommt. Außerdem dachte ich, dass eine hohe Bildwiederholfrequenz vor allem auch bei Spielen mit isometrischer Ansicht zu tragen kommt. Was z.B. bei Rundenstrategiespielen keine Seltenheit ist.
> Den Dell U2414H habe ich mir schon angeschaut. Da hat mich die Angabe von 8ms im Test abgeschreckt. Ich dachte ein guter Durchschnittswert lege bei 4ms. (Mir ist bewusst, dass die Herstellerangaben lediglich von Grau zu Grau gemessen sind)
> Dein Kommentar zum Schluss macht es mir nicht gerade leichter.  Ein schneller IPS mit 120 Hz ist genau das was ich suche. Der ASUS ROG ist für mich finanziell leider nicht möglich. Von den Südostmonitoren habe ich noch nie was gehört, aber nach deinem Kommentar kann das auch so bleiben.



Hmm, also brauchst du keine weitere Beratung in deinem von dir erstellten Thread mehr, gut zu wissen.


----------



## Aveloim (13. November 2014)

*AW: Reiner Gaming Monitor (CS:GO) 300€*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Hmm, also brauchst du keine weitere Beratung in deinem von dir erstellten Thread mehr, gut zu wissen.


 
Bist du eingeschnappt  oder interpretier ich das falsch?
Mister BIOS-Overclocker ich bin neu in diesem Forum, aber du bist die erste fachliche Kompetenz, die ich hier gefunden habe. Daher habe ich meine Fragen stets an dich gerichtet. Danke dafür.
Defenz0r ist für mich eine soeben gefundene zweite Fachkompetenz in diesem Forum. Um meinen persönlichen Monitorkauf so erfolgreich als möglich abzuschließen muss ich Meinungen bzw. Fachwissen gegeneinander stellen. Das kann ich nur mit mehr als einer Meinung. Daher kam mir die Gelegenheit in diesem Thread als ich eurer Unterhaltung gefolgt bin und wahrscheinlich hätte ich in meinem Thread nie etwas von Defenz0r gelesen. Also wenn wir meine Beratung hier zu Ende bringen ist es auch ok für mich, zumal ich von der Diskussion hier nicht abgewichen bin.


----------



## JoM79 (13. November 2014)

*AW: Reiner Gaming Monitor (CS:GO) 300€*

Nein, aber da du nen eigenen Thread hast, wäre es halt besser da weiter zu machen.


----------



## Defenz0r (13. November 2014)

*AW: Reiner Gaming Monitor (CS:GO) 300€*

Jom, natürlich habe ich mir die Monitore näher angeschaut.

Woher willst du wissen das ich Overdrive an habe? 
*Der Monitor hat gar kein OverDrive! VP2770
*
Ich habe es nämlich aus und optimale Einstellungen getroffen, mehr geht nicht mehr.

Der Monitor kommt dem Cursor halt nicht nach, um das zu eliminieren brauch man dann mehr Hz, was aber bei mir irrelevant ist.
Da eins der Spiele die ich Spiele nur auf 2D Ebene basiert und die Ziele mittlerweile im muscle memory drin sind.
Das heißt ich konzentriere mich nicht auf den Cursor sondern auf die Ziele und treffe Sie auch fast immer.
Dafür muss man wissen wie viel Bewegung der Maus wie viel aus macht.

*Edit*:

*Meinst du vielleicht Ansprechzeit?*
Könnte ein Übersetzungsfehler sein, wenn ich das runterdreh habe ich die Korona bestimmt nicht mehr.


----------



## JoM79 (13. November 2014)

*AW: Reiner Gaming Monitor (CS:GO) 300€*

Guck mal hier 
Wahrscheinlich steht das bei dir auf Ultra Fast.
Und mit anschauen meine ich, direkt einen zuhause zum Testen dagehabt zu haben.
Du erzählst hier halt viele Unwahrheiten und das stört mich einfach.


----------



## Defenz0r (13. November 2014)

*AW: Reiner Gaming Monitor (CS:GO) 300€*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Guck mal hier
> Wahrscheinlich steht das bei dir auf Ultra Fast.


 
Fixed it, Danke!



JoM79 schrieb:


> Du erzählst hier halt viele Unwahrheiten und das stört mich einfach.



Bitte werde spezifischer, es kann sein das z.B das Cross-Hatching in den neuen Revisionen der Monitore behoben wurde.
Mein erster VP2770 hatte z.B starke Lichthöfe, das war ein Modell von 2014, dann habe ich einen neuen bekommen, der war von 2012 und der wies das Problem nicht auf.


----------



## JoM79 (13. November 2014)

*AW: Reiner Gaming Monitor (CS:GO) 300€*

Da mit dem blauen Mauszeiger ist ja jetzt geklärt.
Cross Hatching hat meiner nicht, das muss man wenn individuell bewerten und nicht auf alle anwenden.
Genauso die PWM Steuerung, der FG2421 ist komplett flimmerfrei.
Ja ab 10% hat er PWM, jedoch mit 18KHz und da flimmert nichts mehr.
Ichj habe den Monitor hier bei mir stehen.
Klar gibt es in bestimmten Bereichen bessere, aber für das wofür er gebaut wurde funktioniert er einwandfrei.


----------



## Defenz0r (14. November 2014)

*AW: Reiner Gaming Monitor (CS:GO) 300€*



> Dein Kommentar zum Schluss macht es mir nicht gerade leichter.  Ein schneller IPS mit 120 Hz ist genau das was ich suche. Der ASUS ROG ist für mich finanziell leider nicht möglich. Von den Südostmonitoren habe ich noch nie was gehört, aber nach deinem Kommentar kann das auch so bleiben.


 
Ein 120 Hz Monitor stellt das Bewegtbild halt einfach flüssiger dar.
Ich spiele auch Rundenbasierte Strategiespiele, auch schnelle Strategiespiele wie Command and Conquer. An die Komplexität von Star Craft II habe ich mich noch nicht gewöhnt.
Zunächst gibt es zu sagen das ein 60Hz Monitor mehr Bewegungsunschärfe hat als ein 120Hz Monitor, ich kann generell sagen wenn du gerne SideScroller/ Vertical Scroller Spiele spielst, dann ist ein 120Hz Monitor fast schon unerlässlich.
Ich kann normalerweise bei einem 60Hz Monitor die Schrift von einem sich schnell bewegenden Text nicht mehr scharf lesen, bei 120Hz geht es aber noch.

Es gibt Leute, die mögen die Bewegungsunschärfe im Bewegtbild, da es durchaus angenehm sein kann, da es weicher erscheint.
120Hz bzw 144Hz sind aber auch nicht wirklich günstig, wenn du die Nachleuchtzeit bei einem 120Hz per Lightboost reduzierst,
 kann es vorkommen das du Kopfschmerzen bekommst.

Dann gibt es noch 144Hz Monitore, die unterstützen generell keinen LightBoost, haben 24Hz mehr und sind dennoch gut.

Zu den "erschreckenden" 8ms:

Ein LCD Monitor hat insgesamt zusammengerechnet im besten Falle 15ms Verzögerung, sofern ich das richtig interpretiert habe ist das selbst bei den BenQ XL Modellen so.
Ein CRT Monitor hat eine Verzögerung die gegen Null geht.

Wenn du jetzt mit einem 120/144 Hz Monitor kommst, und du schnelle Strategiespiele spielst, ist für mich die Frage was du dadurch erreichen willst.
Wenn du einen Vorteil gegenüber den anderen erzielen willst, würde ich bei 60Hz bleiben, da es kaum einen spielerischen Vorteil gibt.
Wenn du eine flüssigere Wiedergabe in den Strategiespielen und vielleicht noch 3D wünschst, würde ich 120/144Hz nehmen, wobei ich auf die IPS Modelle warten würde,
da die Farben doch um einiges besser sind.
Der ASUS ROG hat ein sehr gutes TN Panel, was derzeit die Spitze der TN Panel darstellt, es gibt aber auch IPS Panel die schlechter als dieses sind.
Auf der anderen Seite gibt es genug IPS Panel die ein gutes Stück besser sind, das heißt nicht das dieses TN Panel schlecht ist.
Wie sehr achtest du auf exakte Farben? Wie wichtig ist dir das?

Es sei gesagt das kein LCD Monitor derzeit "echtes" Schwarz wie ein CRT darstellen kann.

Du hast mir in der privaten Nachricht geschrieben du seiest kurz vor dem Kauf, um welchen Monitor handelt es sich spezifisch?


----------



## JoM79 (14. November 2014)

*AW: Reiner Gaming Monitor (CS:GO) 300€*



Defenz0r schrieb:


> Zu den "erschreckenden" 8ms:
> 
> Ein LCD Monitor hat insgesamt zusammengerechnet im besten Falle 15ms Verzögerung, sofern ich das richtig interpretiert habe ist das selbst bei den BenQ XL Modellen so.
> Ein CRT Monitor hat eine Verzögerung die gegen Null geht.
> ...


 
Der schnellste LCD den ich kenne, hat eine Gesamtverzögerung von 3,4ms. LG 24GM77

Und hast du schon mal das Schwarz eines VA Monitors gesehen?
Von Plasma oder OLED reden wir lieber garnicht erst.


----------



## Defenz0r (14. November 2014)

*AW: Reiner Gaming Monitor (CS:GO) 300€*

Ich meinte mit Inputlag draufgerechnet usw, kommen die 3,4 ms dann noch hin?


----------



## Atent123 (14. November 2014)

*AW: Reiner Gaming Monitor (CS:GO) 300€*

Was sind eigentlich die Nachteile von Plasma und OLED?


----------



## Aveloim (14. November 2014)

*AW: Reiner Gaming Monitor (CS:GO) 300€*



Defenz0r schrieb:


> Du hast mir in der privaten Nachricht geschrieben du seiest kurz vor dem Kauf, um welchen Monitor handelt es sich spezifisch?



Also einer von den wird es wohl werden:

-Eizo Foris FS2434-BK bzw. Dell U2414H (wobei ich mich hier Frage worin der Preisunterschied von 100 Euro liegt)
-LGGM77-B

Kannst du mir vielleicht noch sagen was du von G-Sync hälst?


----------



## Defenz0r (14. November 2014)

*AW: Reiner Gaming Monitor (CS:GO) 300€*

Tut mir leid, mit G-Sync kenn ich mich nicht aus, hatte es noch nicht persönlich testen können.
Der Preisunterschied kommt eventuell durch die Markenbekanntheit zustande und der Nachfrage.
Ich würd wenn mir die Farben egal wären vermutlich den LG nehmen.


----------



## JoM79 (14. November 2014)

*AW: Reiner Gaming Monitor (CS:GO) 300€*



Defenz0r schrieb:


> Ich meinte mit Inputlag draufgerechnet usw, kommen die 3,4 ms dann noch hin?


 
Ja, das ist schon mit Inputlag.



Atent123 schrieb:


> Was sind eigentlich die Nachteile von Plasma und OLED?


 
Es gibt momentan nicht wirklich Monitore damit.
Plasma Monitore wird es auch nie geben, jedenfalls nicht im Gamerbereich.
Auch braucht man bei Plasma eine bestimmte Grösse bei einer bestimmten Auflösung.
OLED ist noch relativ teuer und die Farben lassen mit der Zeit nach.
Ansonsten gibt es schon einige OLED Displays in Smartphones.



Aveloim schrieb:


> Also einer von den wird es wohl werden:
> 
> -Eizo Foris FS2434-BK bzw. Dell U2414H (wobei ich mich hier Frage worin der Preisunterschied von 100 Euro liegt)
> -LGGM77-B
> ...


 
Der Eizo hat ein paar Gamingfeatures und 2 Jahre mehr Garantie.
Ob dir das 100€ wert ist, musst du selber wissen.
Gsync ist gut im Bereich von 30-60fps, da das Bild dort flüssiger dargestellt wird.
Du brauchst aber auch eine Nvidia Karte.


----------



## Aveloim (14. November 2014)

*AW: Reiner Gaming Monitor (CS:GO) 300€*

So, wen es interessiert. . . 

Ich habe mir soeben den Eizo Foris FS2434-BK beim Hersteller bestellt. Ich freue mich am 20.11. auf meinen neuen Monitor und Dragon Age Inquisition .
Ich danke euch beiden für die Mühe und danke euch für meinen Kaufentscheid.

CU


----------

